# SS COKE EMPORIA Va



## nottoway (Aug 14, 2011)

i have a coca cola ss bootle Emporia Va , on the bottom is cc885 any info would be helpful thanks


----------



## celerycola (Aug 14, 2011)

Can you post a picture?

 Description?

 Script embossing?

 Other embossing?


----------



## nottoway (Aug 14, 2011)

im out of town right now but it has a lower base slug , coca cola (script) ,coca cola bottling works, Emporia Va at the base and flip it over and it has CC885 on the bottom should have pics by tuesday


----------



## nottoway (Aug 15, 2011)

This is how my bootle looks Emporia Va


----------



## epackage (Aug 15, 2011)

...


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey Chris & Jim,

 I'm a little slow on the uptake this evening, so pardon me, please. When did they start spelling Emporia with a "W," and if I'm not mistaken that photo looks very much like one in Reggie's Coke Hall of Fame.






 "WELDON / Coca-Cola / BOTTLING WKS. / INC. / WELDON, N.C." From Reggie.

 Chris, perhaps you can clear up my confusion...


----------



## celerycola (Aug 15, 2011)

I think he meant his Emporia VA bottle resembled the Weldon NC.

 Here's an Emporia VA Coke. Probably the bottle he has.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: surfaceone
> 
> Hey Chris & Jim,
> 
> ...


 
 Poor reading comprehension, and trying to be a dick to someone does not work well together.

 It makes one look like a .................................. what's the word I'm hunting for?

 Oh yea...a dick.[]


 Kinda like that moment in an argument when you realize you are wrong.


----------



## nottoway (Aug 16, 2011)

celerycola, my Emporia bootle looks just like yours any idea of time period thanks , Chris


----------



## celerycola (Aug 16, 2011)

Probably no later than 1910-11 when the shoulder script Coke was adopted at the Coca-Cola Bottler's Convention.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  OsiaBoyce
> 
> Poor reading comprehension, and trying to be a dick to someoneÂ does not work well together.
> 
> ...


 
 Hi-de-ho Pat,

 I defer to your far more advanced comprehension and practice thereof. I do think it a bit premature of you to self appoint as our new _Miss Manners_. Though, I'm sure the broach become you.


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2011)

Pat being voted Miss Manners is about as likely as me being voted Most Popular here...[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 16, 2011)

Emporia is ALMOST in NC isnt it?


----------



## div2roty (Aug 16, 2011)

> Emporia is ALMOST in NC isnt it?


 
 Yes, I lived near there when I was 10-14.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 16, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> Emporia is ALMOST in NC isnt it?


 
 Hey Matt,

 Part of my initial confusion, prior to Pat's explaining everything, was that Emporia, VA is just 20 miles north on Rt.301 from Weldon. Emporia is quite the larger town.


----------



## Alaska (Aug 17, 2011)

are either of you attached to your emporia cokes? [8|]


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey Dennis,

 I don't recall seeing the base rectangular slug plate script model before. Let alone on two nearly neighborly towns. Do you know the bottler(s)? Are they Root made?


----------

